# Network Download Speed is Horrible



## CptCliff (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a refurbished touchpad that I bought off of woot.com that has a download speed of .089 Mbps while the upload speed is fine at 6.89 Mbps. I've installed goomanager and updated with the latest updates. I had no better performance out of the web OS before I installed cyanogen 9.

What setting am I missing to correct the download speed on my wireless network? Is there a set of utilities for PC that can diagnose hardware issues when the touchpad is connected? Has anyone else seen this issue?

Thanks for the replies.
CptCliff


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

CptCliff said:


> I've got a refurbished touchpad that I bought off of woot.com that has a download speed of .089 Mbps while the upload speed is fine at 6.89 Mbps. I've installed goomanager and updated with the latest updates. I had no better performance out of the web OS before I installed cyanogen 9.
> 
> What setting am I missing to correct the download speed on my wireless network? Is there a set of utilities for PC that can diagnose hardware issues when the touchpad is connected? Has anyone else seen this issue?
> 
> ...


Hey CptCliff, welcome to the forum. Problems with the WiFi is one of the most common complaints people experience with the HP TouchPad. Although generally we are talking about problems while using android and not so much WebOS.

Since you are having problems in both OS's it might be a good idea to check your router & network settings. RootzWiki Guru Nevertells has given some great advice about this in the past. Send him a msg about it and i'm sure he will offer you some invaluable advice.

Give this app a try for your WiFi woes. Some user have found it helps.

* 




Although Jcsullins WiFi driver V4.3.2 has been incorporated into the latest Nightly build; some users have reported that reflashing it improves their WiFi.
[media]http://youtu.be/fTE2NTPx8Uk*


----------



## SmaShT (Mar 4, 2012)

It could be your network. The issue that most people have with the WiFi a ridiculously low range, but when it does in fact connect, I get the full speed that my ISP provides (20 mbps down, 45+ up).


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

It might also be the site from which you're trying to download. Some sites crawl all the time, some are intermittently slow.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## CptCliff (Jul 17, 2012)

My network access from a laptop and desktop sharing the same wireless hub have none of the same issues, even with the same websites the problem exists only on my touchpad. It hates me.


----------



## CptCliff (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the quick answer. I'll try these when i get home tonight. I'll also contact Nevertells when I get home, so I can look at my router/wireless settings.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CptCliff said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. I'll try these when i get home tonight. I'll also contact Nevertells when I get home, so I can look at my router/wireless settings.


Never fear, Nevertells is here.







Just kidding.

I think first thing I would suggest is you download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the wifi spectrum in your area. Pay attention to the channel that your router is broadcasting on. If you and all your neighbors are stacked up on the same channel, that could be part of the reason your speed is slow. Move your router to a channel with the least use. What are you using to measure your speed with? If your speed was just as lousy on the WebOS side, then I think you might want to get with the company you purchased it from and ask for an exchange. However, before you do that, I'll paste a little list of things to try. Back in the days with wifi connections on the TouchPad were iffy at best, one or a combination of these might help. One other thing, you did not mention what version of CM9 you are using.

I honestly don't think anything in the list will help except changing the router channel and rebooting the router. These suggestions were mostly aimed at getting and keeping a wifi connection, not improving speed. I can't say I have ever seen anyone else complain about network speed before, that is why I suspect it might be a hardware issue.

*****************************************************************paste*************************************************************

This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting. Routers do get hung up from time to time and a hung router will affect all your wifi devices, not just the
TouchPad.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area.
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always. However, new wifi fixes by JC Sullins
allows me to set my wifi sleep policy to never and I have no issues.
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file. However, in the latest nightlies,
one can go into settings/developer options and tap on Device hostname and change it there.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on.
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to. It's my understanding that it does
something similar to suggestion #2 along with some other housekeeping.


----------



## CptCliff (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cool Nevertells. if this works I'll be very happy, happy indeed. I'll post the results here.


----------



## CptCliff (Jul 17, 2012)

Success!!! Happy Dance. I love it again. Now I know what it was meant to be like. I don't know which change made the difference as I set up most of all them before rebooting the tablet and the router but something worked. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

CptCliff said:


> Success!!! Happy Dance. I love it again. Now I know what it was meant to be like. I don't know which change made the difference as I set up most of all them before rebooting the tablet and the router but something worked. Thanks to all for the help.


Cool, another happy customer. Sure wish you knew what it was that did the trick. Do you happen to remember what channel your router was on and if you changed it to a less crowded channel?


----------



## Nocley (Oct 9, 2011)

In my experience, it was all based on the router. When I was at my parents' house, it would be painfully slow, regardless of the range. Yet at my own apartment and work, it's the exact same speeds as my phone/laptop.

The router that I had issues with was a Linksys WRT160N. Not sure about the channel, I'll have to check that out next time I'm visiting. Or try these hacks/patches on it. All I remember is it took about 10 minutes per app from the market.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Nocley said:


> In my experience, it was all based on the router. When I was at my parents' house, it would be painfully slow, regardless of the range. Yet at my own apartment and work, it's the exact same speeds as my phone/laptop.
> 
> The router that I had issues with was a Linksys WRT160N. Not sure about the channel, I'll have to check that out next time I'm visiting. Or try these hacks/patches on it. All I remember is it took about 10 minutes per app from the market.


I think the best bet is Wifi Analyzer and looking for an uncluttered channel to move the router to.


----------

